# heart plz account :3



## SammyFox (Aug 13, 2008)

I made a journal entry recently on my userpage and I found the default heart smilie kind of bland.

so I looked around in google images, grabbed what I found to be pretty, and made a plz account. y'know, for when you wanna let the world know about your loved one but don't like the default heart smilie? |3

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/heartplz

c:


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 13, 2008)

oh! remember, if you don't want usernames to ruin your display of love (god this sounds cheesy), put the icon after the username, not before! ( as in :sammyfoxicon: )


----------



## tsawolf (Aug 14, 2008)

Ow. I just... no.

You should have come and talked to an admin, who would have referred you to yak or me.

There are two major problems with this.

First, this is much, much, much slower than just having us adding an emoticon. It has DB calls, all sorts of nasty PHP - long story short, it is just nasty, brutish, and short. A total abuse of the icon system.

Second of all, this is also called.... copyright infringement!

The avatar has been reset to paint, and the account has been banned. Please, contact an admin or myself if you wish to discuss adding emoticons in the future - and make sure you have permission to post it before hand.


----------



## yak (Aug 14, 2008)

None of this DA style foolishness please.

The :usernameicon: macro was created with only one condition - none of this type of abuse. Any attempts of abuse will not be tolerated and only one single warning will be issued before a ban.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 14, 2008)

yak can you do name bans?

if you can why not ban any username with "plz" in it.

Just a thought other registered members may have it in there name and not be abusing the site.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 14, 2008)

Let's not go draconian on usernames, plz.  It's not a strictly invalid combination of letters to include in a serious account name (of which SammeFox's plz account apparently was not.  Joke accounts are not tolerated.)

And as tsawolf already pointed out, it is also a fly-with-a-sledgehammer approach to smileys.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 14, 2008)

a little more explanation please i' a little tired and most of this is not making sense atm..


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 14, 2008)

you admins are pretty stupid. did you think about the use of this account? was it for trolling? was it for spamming people's pages? did it use a copyrighted image?

no,
no,
no,
and no. I took an image from the public domain: http://www.publicdomainpictures.net/pictures/1000/nahled/hearts2.jpg

I request this account to be unbanned as soon as possible. |:[


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 14, 2008)

Stratadrake is saying if you ban "plz" from usernames, someone with a name like (I just made this up) Applzebra would get rejected without any valid reason.
Or I could have just chosen "hanaplz" because I think it's funny, but a funny username != a joke account.


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 14, 2008)

tsawolf said:


> Ow. I just... no.
> 
> You should have come and talked to an admin, who would have referred you to yak or me.
> 
> ...



here's a waste of resources 
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/431439/


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 14, 2008)

@Hanazawa: I get it ok..

@ SammyFox: Ok fair enough it came from a public domain site BUT as tsawolf and yak stated it is a abuse of the user icon service and however much you ask I really dont think it will be unbanned.

One short peice of advice: don't turn FA into DA!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 14, 2008)

furcity said:


> @Hanazawa: I get it ok..
> 
> @ SammyFox: Ok fair enough it came from a public domain site BUT as tsawolf and yak stated it is a abuse of the user icon service and however much you ask I really dont think it will be unbanned.
> 
> One short peice of advice: don't turn FA into DA!



Uhh DA has been known to ban mosaic icons and people abusing icons altogether.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 14, 2008)

SammyFox said:


> here's a waste of resources
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/431439/


So, your idea of protesting an action, instead of trying to come up with an alternative to benefit the site... is to come up with one that that inconveniences the site and everybody on it?

May I remind you, per the TOS, that intentionally exploiting or abuse resources of site is prohibited. And also per the TOS...

_"Users found to be in violation of the policies set forth by the Terms of Service will have action taken against their account which *may involve *removal of submissions,* temporary suspension from the Service and/or outright termination *of their Fur Affinity membership."

_We're generally willing to work and listen, but when you intentionally go against us (and the site) we look down upon that. One journal isn't going to take down FA, but waving your dick in the air in an act of defiance against the admins and coders (who are trying to keep the site running smoothly for everybody) will not result in the desired outcome you seem to hope to achieve.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 14, 2008)

Why can't some people stick to one account if the first is still accessible and not banned?


----------



## dmfalk (Aug 14, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Why can't some people stick to one account if the first is still accessible and not banned?



This person was using an entire account for the mere sake of using the avatar icon as an emoticon, and nothing more.

Yes, FA's emoticons are a bit limited, and, dare I say, BLAND, but it would've been MUCH BETTER to have gone through the proper channels to add/change emoticon images.

And I do agree with the admins on this.

I also agree that we shouldn't DAify FA (much less, turning it into another Myspace- Geeze!), but try to keep to the unique spirit that is FA.

d.m.f.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 14, 2008)

Sammy should stick to his original account and stop making lame-ass accounts that don't do anything to benefit the website.

That also means "Stop trolling, Sammy!"


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 14, 2008)

Unwritten?  Perhaps you should go re-read 'Neer's post on the first page.


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 14, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Unwritten?  Perhaps you should go re-read 'Neer's post on the first page.



that was related to what I did in my fa journal entry.

also, perhaps you should stop censoring me.


----------



## Zentio (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't get what the big deal is...but whatever...
Why don't we just enable images in journals then?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 15, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> I don't get what the big deal is...but whatever...
> Why don't we just enable images in journals then?


Well . . . :roll: . . . think about the question for a minute and get back to everyone with the answer.


----------



## Damaratus (Aug 15, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> I don't get what the big deal is...but whatever...
> Why don't we just enable images in journals then?



Enabling images in journals has its own pros and cons.  If people were going to use them properly it wouldn't be a problem, but at this point enabling them is an easy workaround for posting images that would otherwise be against the posting policies.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 15, 2008)

SammyFox said:


> that was related to what I did in my fa journal entry.
> 
> also, perhaps you should stop censoring me.



I approved this post because I'll respond.

First off, your little argument of "it's not written makes it ok" is not the case. I don't care if you are talking with a former admin, there's lot of former admins and current ones with a lot of different ideals. 

Second the whole reason you're under moderation is a case of "Biting the hand that feeds you" If you cannot act in a more mature manner than those babyfurs, you like to repeatedly bash. I'll treat you like a baby. You don't like it, tough. Grow up and act like a man. 

You were banned before for throwing insults. That's against the rules, I have no problems in making this a ban. So you can keep pushing buttons, or sit back and start *thinking about what you post before you post it*. If you don't want to be called an "idiot, moron, or asshole" then I'm quite certain the staff here doesn't want to either.

PS. For Wolfblade, Sammy isn't your friend. Some of the posts he's being moderated for is him posting *personal IMs* he is having with you. They're very inflammatory and the staff can see them. If I were you I'd cease talking with him because it's making you look really bad.


----------



## SammyFox (Aug 15, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> I approved this post because I'll respond.
> 
> First off, your little argument of "it's not written makes it ok" is not the case. I don't care if you are talking with a former admin, there's lot of former admins and current ones with a lot of different ideals.
> 
> ...



First off, I didn't say it was ok because it was unwritten. what I meant to say is that it's rather silly to bash me over something I had never heard of until I made that account. how would I ignore what I don't even know?

Second, "biting the hand that feeds you" as in what?

PS. for arshes, Sammy finds it rather amusing that you wrote he posted more than one post where he quote former admin Wolfblade when in fact he did so once, and the only inflamatory thing about this quote was wolfblade refering to yak here as "an asshole for being a dick". it was part of the quote and the quote in its entirety was relevent to this discussion as it shed some light on the misunderstanding. If he were you, you should stop telling people what to do with their personal relationships.


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 15, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> PS. For Wolfblade, Sammy isn't your friend.
> If I were you I'd cease talking with him because it's making you look really bad.



This part in particular made me arch an eyebrow. It seems a bit too much to try and tell someone who they should and should not be friends with. At the very least, something like this should be taken to private messages (IMHO, that is), where Wolfblade can be informed personally.

I don't know. I just felt like I should speak up about that, obviously. No harm nor offense intended.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 15, 2008)

Undying Song said:


> This part in particular made me arch an eyebrow. It seems a bit too much to try and tell someone who they should and should not be friends with. At the very least, something like this should be taken to private messages (IMHO, that is), where Wolfblade can be informed personally.
> 
> I don't know. I just felt like I should speak up about that, obviously. No harm nor offense intended.



I'm not tell him so much who he should and should not be friends with so much that Sammy is posting messages on this forum that's still visible to the administration personal messages he's engaging with the user. I'm saying, it's in *his* best interest to cease talking with the guy because he's taking his personal messages and posting them here which in turn makes Wolfblade look bad. If Sammy wasn't on moderation those messages would be public and it would have caused a *really* bad situation. It seems Sammy is using personal conversations for personal gains, ie "not being a friend".


----------



## Zentio (Aug 15, 2008)

Damaratus said:


> Enabling images in journals has its own pros and cons.  If people were going to use them properly it wouldn't be a problem, but at this point enabling them is an easy workaround for posting images that would otherwise be against the posting policies.



If people post images in journals that are against the rules wouldn't they just get reported like they do already if they post images that are against the rules in their galleries?


----------

